# Museum Collection of Aircraft Models



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

I have one of the finest collections of museum quality plastic 1/72nd scale aircraft models in the U.S. for sale The collection contains nearly every production aircraft from every country (approx. 200 in all) that produced an aircraft in WWII. Each model is meticulously detailed with authentic airbrushed paint schemes. The models are stored in 28 2'X4' plastic containers. 
This is a collection that will never be available to the public again.
The collection includes:
light, medium and heavy bombers
Fighters
Interceptors
Close-support aircraft
Laison aircraft
seaplanes and flying boats
Recon

This is truly a one-of-a-kind collection for the ultimate collector.
first $3000 takes it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Photos and some sort of documentation might help. For example, the vast scratch built collection at the Air Force Museum is well known.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have one of those too, in my display cabinets at home.


----------

